# Logging Shows



## mulberryplains (Feb 7, 2010)

Caught my first episode of Swamp Loggers the other nite. While those guys may not move the wood that the PNW guys do, they do seem to have their heads on. Justin and his pops seem to know how to run a business. I love the History Channel, but they haven't done the logging industry any favors lately. Props to Gabe for the underwear he sells on his website, though. 

http://www.luckylogger.net/magento/


----------



## Cummins00 (Feb 8, 2010)

Real loggers sell womens underwear on the side, due to the slumping economy and all


----------



## slowp (Feb 9, 2010)

Cummins00 said:


> Real loggers sell womens underwear on the side, due to the slumping economy and all



A friend gave me this weird bag made out of jeans, striped fabric, rope and duct tape. She said they were all the rage iin Forks. Is that because of the movie? 

If so, how do we get a touristy attracting movie to our little timber community? We have the same materials to work with and if we outsourced to China, we could undercut the Forks bags. 

Except sometimes the tourists drive me crazy.


----------



## Cummins00 (Feb 9, 2010)

slowp said:


> A friend gave me this weird bag made out of jeans, striped fabric, rope and duct tape. She said they were all the rage iin Forks. Is that because of the movie?
> 
> If so, how do we get a touristy attracting movie to our little timber community? We have the same materials to work with and if we outsourced to China, we could undercut the Forks bags.
> 
> Except sometimes the tourists drive me crazy.



Simple. Since the author of Twilight never physically set foot in, on, or around Forks prior to writing the epic tale and merely googled the place with the most rainfall in the U.S. and filled in the rest with assumptions, wild exaggerations, and buffoonery, the job here is easy. We must convince Google that your small timber town is something far more awe and movie inspiring. Vine Maple capital of the world? Nah. Al Queda training ground? More then likely! Osama Bin Laden may be tucked away in some cave somewhere, but Your Momma Been Loggin' can easily make a surprise publicized visit to your Timber get-a-way.

All jokes aside, and by jokes I mean Rygaard. Twilight has effectively turned our Timber heritage into nothing more then a side note to a pop culture movie about pale faced metrosexuals. People no longer come here to visit the timber museum; instead they gawk at the "Bella mobile" parked outside, or better yet mistake our Hispanic population for Native American canine shapeshifters. I've never had so many foreigners take pictures of my truck and talk in toungs I don't even recognize from late night radio surfing.


----------



## DJ4wd (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow, what a well though out and written post. I read the books, watched the movies and still never even considered what it might be doing to the town. Are the names right ? LaPush, the Qiluetts..the Indain Res?
Has it hurt the logging?


----------



## GASoline71 (Mar 28, 2010)

Some stupid feathery little owl ruined the loggin' out there looooooong before the vampires and werewolves showed up.

I have lots of friends who have daughters that just "HAD" to go to Forks to see where all the hot spots from the movie were. I told them... don't be suprised when it's nothing like the movie.

Gary


----------

